# Safe Herbs to give cockatiels



## jwalz1949 (Aug 15, 2017)

Can anyone tell me what herbs are safe for cockatiels? Mine seem to like leafy green veggies but I wondered about giving them herbs. Thanks


----------



## cassie.c87 (Feb 17, 2015)

safe herbs include basil, thyme, cayenne, chickweed, lavender, sage, chicory, rosemary, parsley, mint, lemon grass, alfalfa, coriander, milk thistle, turmeric, ginger, chamomile and dandelion. there is more but thats off the top of my head. You can offer them mixed with their veggies or for a bit of fun hang fresh pieced with clothes pegs


----------



## jwalz1949 (Aug 15, 2017)

Thank you, I will try them on some of these herbs. I have some growing in my greenhouse now.


----------

